# Pain!



## caz255 (Jan 26, 2004)

Sorry to moan at u all again!But Im having the worse attack for weeks! Think things have been getting on top of me and have finally all come to a head!Several deaths and illnesses in the family this yr plus exams! Not a great start to 2004! Would u believe Im trying to revise for an exam through all this...think i might just give up ....if I need to resit in August then i need to resit! Thats it Im going to try and get some sleep!Hope everybody else is having a better day than me!Hugs to all those you are feeling just as rough!Love Cxxxxxxx


----------



## Jules_52 (Feb 28, 2003)

I'm sorry things haven't been very good. You posted this a month ago, so I hope everything has gotten better!!


----------



## seeking_hope (Jun 11, 2004)

Dear Claire,I am new to the IBS group so I too have just now seen your post. But I wanted to let you know that can relate to what you are going through.I have had various losses and stressful experiences myself and IBS only compounds matters. I realise stress is a main factor but with unforseen circumstances that can't be controled it makes matters that more complex.I am 27 yrs old and have had my life on hold for far too long due to many stress related diseases. I have struggled to receive my college degrees despite all of my challenges that nearly killed me.Don't give up HOPE- I know easier said than done. If you need ANYTHING, especially someone to listen and understand I'm here for you. Sometimes I think we go through such difficult times and illnesses so that we can better understand, relate and help one another- I sure hope that is what all this stress is for. At least that is the way I try to look at it!Chin up Claire and I my heart and prayers go out to you!Health, Happiness and HOPELisa F.MSN> absolut_irish_girl###hotmail.com


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Hi Claire,Im sorry i missed this email and i hope by now you are feeling much better. IBS can be stressfull at the best of times, let alone through exams or times of grief.Email me if you want to talk,Nikki (nikki###ibsgroup.org).


----------

